# 2019 Rogue SL AWD Liftgate won't stay open consistantly.



## kbmoose1 (May 5, 2020)

I press the button and it opens. When it reaches it's highest point (apex) it frequently goes into 'close' mode.

If I'm in a hurry and forget about it, I get hit on the head. It usually doesn't hurt, but sometimes . . .

I've told 2 different dealers about it when I've had it in for other warranty work. Both said no errors showed and they reprogrammed so it should be OK.

My head says otherwise.

Any idea on how to diagnose or repair?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The automatic rear door operation is a fairly complex system consisting of the BCM, automatic back door control module and the two touch sensors in the spindles. There's a whole series of fault codes for various car body functions that begin with the letter Bxxxx, where xxxx is some numeric code describing a problem; in your case the rear door operation. You need to use a code scanning tool that's capable of reading the "B" codes. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals. The section DLK.PDF is the one you need to read.

Any Nissan dealer has a CONSULT diagnostic tool which can read those codes.


----------

